# 377 Tower, Try a 774 Tower



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am looking for a good part diagram on this tower. Especially the bottom where the rod comes down. A picture would help. MTH makes the current model. Lionel had nothing for it.
I am missing the power clip to the bar maybe something else. Any ideas?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Is this an O-scale or prewar item?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Probably a modern version with the five digits. It had a grey plastic platform and a Gabe style house on the bottom. It has four spot lights on the top.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Probably a modern version with the five digits. It had a grey plastic platform and a Gabe style house on the bottom. It has four spot lights on the top.


How did you come up with 377?
You have a picture?
Look anything like this?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes, that is it. The grey platform and shed like house.

Good find, so what is it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

American Flyer 774 Floodlight Tower, 1954

I maybe wrong but I don't think Lionel ever made one with a house on the bottom. They made the lighted water tower with a house.

Where did you get 377?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I was away from my notes.

That is what is so nice here, it is all self correcting.

It is a Flyer the label never had the number.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You may know of Flyer sites that may have a diagram.
I seem to only be able to find pictures. I do have some flyer sites on my computer but my boy is using it trying to research a graphic problem with his laptop. I am on the old (young) ladies laptop. We have as many computers as I do trains! 

The Flyer guys might chime in, but you may have to go visit them on their S forum. I don't think they cruise around the other forums too much.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Now #774 sounds much better...I have one of these but it is shorted out at the moment. I can tell you though that the clip that holds the rod in place under the bottom deck is a fahnstock clip and the ground for the whole system. Do you need photos to show more?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Now #774 sounds much better...I have one of these but it is shorted out at the moment. I can tell you though that the clip that holds the rod in place under the bottom deck is a fahnstock clip and the ground for the whole system. Do you need photos to show more?


Whoops, I forgot you had said something before I posted about the all flyers guys being just on the S forum. 
You must be the Lone Wolf, to venture where no S men dare to go.  

Yes, give the T man some pictures, lots of them. Underneath where the clip is, front, back, top, & sides, I would bet T would like them all.

He did say, Especially the bottom where the rod comes down.
Maybe that would be good enough.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*This is what I got?*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well what do you need? 

He said he will post you some pictures, what do you want the underneath of the bottom?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For the bottom I just need the clip. Item 43 at Portlines.


----------

